# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  خلص كلام الحب....

## فراشة الزهور123

*خلص كلام الحب وايش باقي غير كلمة اشتقت لك**خلصت المشاعر مابقى غير شظايا شوقي وبقايا لهفتك**خلص كل الكلام من وين أجيب كلام أوصف غيبتك**وايش أقول وأشعاري تقول كل اللي أقول**بس مومعقول أشعاري تعبر عن اللي أقول**حبي لك في الخيال و ماتتخيله كل العقول**ياليتني بس أقدر أخترع كلام**عشان أتغزل فيك غزل نبيل**والا ياليتني أألف قاموس غرام**عشان تشوف بعينك الدليل**ياليت بس تحس بقلبي والهيام**والا ياليتني أقدر على التمثيل**ياخي كلمة مشتاق والله ما تكفيك**حتى كلمة وحشتني وتعـال أبيك**أحس ان كلام الغرام مايعبر عن جزء من اللي أشيله من شجون**أحس ان أموال الدنيا ماتكفي أرد جزء من اللي أحمله من ديون**ياخي أنا مديون لك وعليك**كل اللي لي ما يغلى عليك**بس اشلون أسدد وأنا مو ملاقي حتى كلمه أكتب فيها شطر**واشلون أكتب أشعار وكلام الحب خلص وماعاد بقى سطر**مسامحك عاللي عليك وبعطيك اللي علي**بس تكفه اصبر علي شوي مابيدي شي**أدري اني بلف وبدور وبرجع لأحلى كلمه من كلام الحب**وأرجع وأقول غير أحبك ماني لاقي ياجوهر وألماس وذهب**خلص كلام الحب مابقى الا أحبك اللي قلتها لك في رجب*

----------

